# Pigeon laid eggs in my basket CA (PICS)



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, coming from SoCal. So I found this pigeon that decided to make a nest in my mushroom basket. It laid 2 eggs so far and I don't know anything about pigeons. I shooed the bird away, but I realized that there were 2 fresh white eggs in the nest. I'm not that heartless so I left it alone. The pigeon comes back and forth and I don't mind it at all anymore. Anything I should do?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Put some more nesting material around her nest--Doe she have a mate? Cock sits on the eggs in the day--her at night.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not even sure I don't really bother to check, but I should. What is the difference between a male and female pigeon?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Just look if another bird sits on the nest with different colour or different markings on it.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, i think you are going to have a nice experience watching the babies grow up, i say enjoy!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I think you shouldn't touch it. Maybe put some material next to the basket to see if they pick it up. Enjoy the little guys!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because they are new eggs, you can always throw them out and remove the basket so they can not go back to it to nest.. they will move on and find another spot. if the eggs are older, then of course you may feel bad if there is a developed chick inside. but that would have to be your Choice.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Where's our genetics folks? That's kind of an unusually colored and marked feral ... no bars or checks that I can see.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she's very pretty, you should name her smokey


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I decided not to be an a** and left the birds there and the egg finally hatched. The chick is UGGLLYY!!! This is kind of cool though. Never had seen a bird gone through a life cycle in my entire life.










EDIT: I didn't put that piece of bread there by the way...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good for you!!! It is exciting to see them being raised, and the babies sure are ugly in an almost cute way.  They will raise the babies in the next six weeks or so it will take them to learn to fly and then they'll be on their own. BUT the mom will generally lay another two eggs when these babies are around two weeks old and the dad will take over most of the care. If you don't want babies upon babies upon babies being born in your mushroom basket, you can simply take the eggs when they're laid and toss them. A dish of fresh water would be most welcome. You can clean out the basket and put in fresh newspapers/paper towels in a day or so to keep it clean and sanitary for you and for the birds, if you so desire. They won't abandon the baby if you touch it or anything.  Good luck and enjoy!! Please ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not ugly...a fine looking baby, 'tis !

OK...you didn't put that bread there.....do you think the parents ordered some take-out somewhere ???? (!) 

Seriously...thanks for letting them be and (unwittingly) providing them with a safe nest. 

This baby looks to be about 7-10 days old or so. The parents will keep returning to feed it several times/day. 

It will not fledge until about 40+ days (cannot survive in the wild if it leaves nest before 40 days)...but it may start hop-flying at about 30+ days.

Just be sure that the basket is in a safe place away from predators (cats, dogs, hawks, rats, raccoons and such. I dunno if you ever see hawks in your area...but if you have seen some...keep an eye on the vicinity now and again. The small species hawks tend to "case the joint" for several days if not weeks trying to find nests and feeding areas. Also, shoo away any Corvids (crows, ravens) who might seem interested; although after about 3 weeks old that wouldn't be an issue any longer). 
The baby is very defenseless at the moment and, being unflighted, has no way to flee danger.

Just check to see the parents keep coming back to him/her. They will sit the baby until about 2-2.1/2 weeks old, at which point they may find a spot overlooking the nest to keep an eye on her/him, but not actually sit much after that.

Thanks for sharing ! It'll be interesting to see if baby has same pretty markings as mom/dad.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do keep an eye out on the little guy as predators come in many forms.

The parent bird is absolutely lovely, this little one is too!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

AndSoItIs said:


> I'm not even sure I don't really bother to check, but I should. What is the difference between a male and female pigeon?


*Hi SO IT IS; The male will sit the eggs from about 10am to 4PM the rest of the time the hen will sit the eggs.The color of this bird looks to be a dilute carring spread some people would call it a Silver Dun (color)I sure would like that bird in my loft. I see a nice fat healthy young bird take pleasure in this experance, and thank you for giving these birds a chance to do their thing.Where are you in Southern California, The San Diego Metro Pigeon club has a meeting/show saturday April 3 12 noon to 4PM,at the Linda Vista Recreation Center, 7064 Levant St.,San Diego,CA.,92111-6011 we have a small show that you might enjoy and you will some pigeons that look very different from what most people see in shopping centers and parks. By the way I live in Oceanside . Hope you can come to our meeting/show. *GEORGE


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm in Long Beach CA by the way and sorry, but I don't really have any interest in birds honostly haha oh and don't worry about any predators. There's too much hustle and bustle in the city for them to be lurking anywhere.

well here's another pic if him or her.. The parents don't seem to stay around much anymore. It made clicking sounds when I went to take a picture of it. I'll take that as a threat... Pretty brave for a dork


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks very healthy and bright-eyed. Also has a nice, full crop in that picture. 

Just keep an eye that her/his parents are still stopping by regularly to sit and feed. Even at this age....they usually shouldn't be left alone for more than a few hours tops, and the parents (or at least - a parent) should still always be spending the night close to her.

How's the evening temp. down there ?

That's OK if you are not actually a 'bird person'. Just wanna say thanks for being cool, concerned, and interested.... you are observing and experiencing something few people get to see or even bother to think about.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

AndSoItIs...I'm sorry but I think your 'pigie in a basket' is a real cutie. I think he needs a little kiss...hehehe


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

And so it grew feathers and became uglier! 

He's growing up too fast  That's too bad, I was just getting fond of him..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Very healthy looking baby !!!! - hmmmmm - wonder if those feathers are gonna be the hue of mom - is the basket elevated on a table or anything ? Have his\her parents moved off of sitting on her yet ?


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

The basket is on top of an old storage shelf on my patio. The parents stop sitting on it now and I rarely see them. They're still probably taking good care of him though.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Andsoitis,
Congrats! [just read the thread] awesome baby man! Love the color. It's gonna b a real looker. Make sure it has clean water n food around. It'll grow on you, trust me. have fun, good luck, peace


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That baby is pretty healthy looking  I wonder what color he will have when he molts


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

that babys is looking very well taken care of ,very nice of you to have let them stay


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually got to touch him today! Something I never thought I would of been doing. Will the parents have another baby? This one is almost grown up and I hate to see it leave permanently :[ I used to hate birds! 

My dad and I cleaned out the newspaper today. There were a lot of flies buzzing around it and it was bothering the hell out of me. Well the nest was all messed up and covered in poop so I had to throw that out too. Hopefully the parents won't mind. Will I have to rebuild a nest if I want them to lay eggs there again?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

AndSoItIs said:


> I actually got to touch him today! Something I never thought I would of been doing. Will the parents have another baby? This one is almost grown up and I hate to see it leave permanently :[ I used to hate birds!
> 
> My dad and I cleaned out the newspaper today. There were a lot of flies buzzing around it and it was bothering the hell out of me. Well the nest was all messed up and covered in poop so I had to throw that out too. Hopefully the parents won't mind. Will I have to rebuild a nest if I want them to lay eggs there again?


I think as long as you offer them the space they will return and lay there again allowing you to be a part of the pigeon cycle all over again , its very addicting isnt it lol


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

Dammit! He's already looking like an adult pigeon already! You can't really see it in the picture but he has pinkish AND green shading on his neck. Man I hope they have more babies in there. So I don't really have to do anything for them to lay eggs there again right? There isn't anymore nesting material in there because I have to constantly clean it or else I'll get flies. Will this discourage them to lay eggs there again?










Never thought I would be so interested in a bird. I blame every single one of you guys here. I hate you all.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they will or should lay again soon, if they start building another "nest" in there ( they do not do that so well sometimes) then let it be. and you will be blessed with perhaps two babies.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*How old is he in this pic?*


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

About a month from the from the egg. The egg hatched pretty quickly. I'm just wondering what happened to the other egg. Would it help with nesting if I gave them some dried grass or spanish moss?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The dried grass will rot, but pine needles will work fine, or tobacco stems, I have even cut strips of 3 by 5 note cards and they loved it!


----------



## AndSoItIs (Mar 4, 2010)

He's been flying back and forth now. I can tell it's him and not the parents because he still have those wavy little yellow hairs on him


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad he has made the adjustment to his new adult life.

Those little wavy yellow hairs are the most subble way to distinguish him from an adult and they will soon be gone. 

I hope he has a long and wonderful life.

Thank you for the update.


----------

